# Game 50: Heat @ Cavs (2/4/10 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, February 4th, 2010 | 8:00 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url] 



*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Carlos Arroyo
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:funny::beheader::whiteflag:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh christ. This is gonna be ugly.

If we dont make a move, this team is heading south, fast.

Haslem and JJ for Josh Howard, please.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Hickson, Shaq, Varejao and Z vs. Beasley, O'Neal, Haslem and Anthony 

:laugh:

We're going to be absolutely destroyed. 2 games under .500 after this. When does the easy part of this schedule kick in? :laugh:


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Not to mention this is a back to back..

Oh my..

At least we get to see Wade vs LeBron again.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Not only will we be 2 under .500 but I believe it will be the first 4 game loss streak of the season, should we lose.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

God help us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade vs. LeBron

Yay


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Did I just see Wade do a "my teammates suck" interview? Holy crap. Kobe in 2005-2006 would have given his left nut to have this team and he was less critical of his team.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Smithian said:


> Did I just see Wade do a "my teammates suck" interview? Holy crap. Kobe in 2005-2006 would have given his left nut to have this team and he was less critical of his team.


Yeah, no he wouldn't, and his teammates do suck, as well as his coach.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How about putting Dorell in at Point defensively at point?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Jeez, when will TNT learn Reggie Miller sucks


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Rafer Alston is a moron by the way. This is why I never wanted this guy. His tendency to do such bone headed ****.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why Anthony? Why!

MAGLURRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Why Anthony? Why!
> 
> MAGLURRRRRRRRRRR


Better question is why hasn't Riley pulled the reigns on this douche bag coach.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm glad we went to Joel Anthony early. He has regressed a bit from beginning of the season, but he is still the only player we have who shows hustle.

_Awesome_ foul Wade. I'm sure you wouldn't have done that had your teammates not sucked.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Magloire is so much better than Anthony, its not even close IMO.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Smithian said:


> but he is still the only player we have who shows hustle.
> 
> .


good joke.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Refs miss a travel on the Cavs end by Hickson, then call an offensive foul that should've been a no call on the other. Typical.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wright comes in for Alston. Good job Erik.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL at Jorel scoring. WTF


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Q stinks


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel puttin in work, I wish he could jump and land properly though. He ALWAYS lands on one foot ready to fall over, its ridiculous.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Poor Joel is getting pin balled. Being in Lebron's house is a death sentence carried about by the officials. Why are they so good at home? Guys with the whistles.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> Wright comes in for Alston. Good job Erik.


As a Dorell Wright criticizer, I still want him at PG more. The other three guys suck.

Oh yeah, I hate Joel Anthony. He only has three offensive rebounds and a two trips to the FT line and he's already spent 7 minutes on the court. He is so usless.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sick shot UD...wow...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Smithian said:


> As a Dorell Wright criticizer, I still want him at PG more. The other three guys suck.
> 
> Oh yeah, I hate Joel Anthony. He only has three offensive rebounds and a two trips to the FT line and he's already spent 7 minutes on the court. He is so usless.



Cmon man, dont act like this is the norm. The guy generally never rebounds, and is good for a block a game. Thats it.

Ill admit hes been very good so far though.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Joel is doing a good job right now knock on wood, but he should still be 3rd on the depth chart.

Q needs to not be starting anymore. Start Dorell please.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, does Joel have to get his throat slashed to get a foul called? Dude is beasting tonight though.



Smithian said:


> Did I just see Wade do a "my teammates suck" interview? Holy crap. Kobe in 2005-2006 would have given his left nut to have this team and he was less critical of his team.


Kobe's team wasn't much worse (Odom is a much better second option than what Wade currently has), and I'm not sure publicly demanding to be traded counts as being "less critical."



myst said:


> Jeez, when will TNT learn Reggie Miller sucks


Honestly. I thought I hated him as a player...

Nice wide-open airball UD...?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

MB30 said:


> Q stinks


I've been saying this since we played the Suns in our 4th game this year.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Smithian said:


> Oh yeah, I hate Joel Anthony. He only has three offensive rebounds and a two trips to the FT line and he's already spent 7 minutes on the court. He is so usless.


Your first Heat game this year?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He's been in a funk big time since the calender turned 2010. 7 and 4 in like 30 mins shooting 37%. Thats just not good enough, especially when we have a PG whose also shooting 35%!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF turtleneeck Wade :laugh:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Heated said:


> Your first Heat game this year?


Maybe I've been behind Joel Anthony since the beginning of last year and was criticized for calling for us to bench Beasley for Anthony? And then was glad *when it happened*?

Joel Anthony is the type of player we need on the court. Our inconsistent effort is disgusting.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whoah Dwyane!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nasty layup Dwyane.



Smithian said:


> As a Dorell Wright criticizer, I still want him at PG more. The other three guys suck.
> 
> Oh yeah, I hate Joel Anthony. He only has three offensive rebounds and a two trips to the FT line and he's already spent 7 minutes on the court. He is so usless.


What are you getting at here? Clearly he's playing nicely, but this is more of an aberration than anything. If he could keep this up it would be great, but I still don't want to see him getting the ball at the elbows or staying in the game when he's getting girled around by bigger centers with Jamaal on the bench.



Heated said:


> Joel is doing a good job right now knock on wood, but he should still be 3rd on the depth chart.
> 
> Q needs to not be starting anymore. Start Dorell please.


For real. Im tired of seeing Q brick threes. Dorell provides so much more, and I think he can hit another level if he starts.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Smithian said:


> Maybe I've been behind Joel Anthony since the beginning of last year and was criticized for calling for us to bench Beasley for Anthony? And then was glad *when it happened*?
> 
> Joel Anthony is the type of player we need on the court. Our inconsistent effort is disgusting.


If Jorel is playing 25+ minutes a night, every night, then we are in worse trouble then I thought...

He's a hustle player. Thats it. He's not skilled enough to be any more than that.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wright-Wade-Cook-Haslem-Anthony.

Wow. This is by far the oddest lineup I've seen us throw out there this year. Keep fouling LeBron hard when he comes to the basket. I don't care if he shoots 40 FTs. No dunks, no layups.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice drive again Wade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade again, wooo


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

MB30 said:


> If Jorel is playing 25+ minutes a night, every night, then we are in worse trouble then I thought...
> 
> He's a hustle player. Thats it. He's not skilled enough to be any more than that.


Of course we cannot play Joel this year for 25+ minutes a game. Even I know that. We'd die on offense. I just am glad when Joel gets in to relieve JO. Especially when the level of effort is down.

And before someone brings it up, starting Joel at PF was the dumbest thing I have ever seen an NBA coach do.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spo. Dont play Cook anymore. I think he's missed so many shots that he's forgot that missing is bad.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

28-29 Cavs at the end of the 1st.

Nice back and forth with Wade n Lebron again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace said:


> Spo. Dont play Cook anymore. I think he's missed so many shots that he's forgot that missing is bad.


Honestly, im pretty sure JJ is even a better option now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> If Jorel is playing 25+ minutes a night, every night, then we are in worse trouble then I thought...
> 
> He's a hustle player. Thats it. He's not skilled enough to be any more than that.


Honestly. We can field a line-up featuring Joel and Yakhouba and drool all over their hustle, effort, and energy, but they'd be blown the hell out. Its not like the guy I want played ahead of Anthony doesn't provide those things either.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He's like a better rebounding, thug version of Joel. But he does peekaboo dunks, which automatically make him cooler.

Plus, he provides rebounds and defense EVERYTIME he's in the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal with the Jump shot? :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

A Magloire jumper.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn Jamaal, we need your fouls on Shaq, not on Varejao on an offensive rebound.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaq is already looking frustrated with Big Cat. Love it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell for 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why not? Haslem;s brickin em, Jamaal might as well.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, nice boxout of Moon there Beasley


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice Mike!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> Honestly. We can field a line-up featuring Joel and Yakhouba and drool all over their hustle, effort, and energy, but they'd be blown the hell out. Its not like the guy I want played ahead of Anthony doesn't provide those things either.


I'd love to compare our winning percentage pre-All Star break last year, post-all star break last year, and so far this year.

I'd love to know how the crappy lineups that featured hustlers and ungifted guys like Quinn, Diawara, and Anthony did compared to the super talent line ups featuring JO, Alston, amd Q-Rich.

Nice move, Beas.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Carlos, smooth


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Cleveland has some really good interior passing


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley also needs to look for contact on the rebounds, twice now I've seen him stand at the rim instead of looking for someone to box out, as if the ball is just going to land in his hands. If he would consistently pursue a little harder, he would be good to go.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas nice J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Magluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal with the layup


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice pass Arroyo. Nice finish Magloire.

Puero Rican-Canadian connection


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

That's a BS call on Magloire on the screen. That was clean!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Hmm Wade 1 FTA Lebron 11 FTA.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What happened to the JO that used to challenge every shot?

Oh yeah, he got Heaterized - now charges are the commodity of the day.

Zo must be dying inside.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Second unit did a good job not pissing away the game, so far so good


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dorell for Q, plz!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haha, Wade hams it up and misses 2 possessions


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade gets smashed by Shaq, no foul, then Bron charges down the other end with a foul.

[email protected]!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I bet Reggie really thinks Shaq is the biggest man on the planet.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Gibson just in time to hit a buzzer beating three before halftime I'm sure


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bewas2Rafer


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn, Wade did not look happy when Beasley missed him cutting to the basket


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> He's like a better rebounding, thug version of Joel. But he does peekaboo dunks, which automatically make him cooler.
> 
> Plus, he provides rebounds and defense EVERYTIME he's in the game.


He's not quite the shotblocker Joel is, but to me, the consisten rebounding and all-around D make him the better option. Jamaal can hang with any center (not stat-wise, just in terms of not getting girled on the boards).



Smithian said:


> I'd love to compare our winning percentage pre-All Star break last year, post-all star break last year, and so far this year.
> 
> I'd love to know how the crappy lineups that featured hustlers and ungifted guys like Quinn, Diawara, and Anthony did compared to the super talent line ups featuring JO, Alston, amd Q-Rich.
> 
> Nice move, Beas.


You're taking what I'm saying to an extreme. I'm not saying you don't need one or two of those guys in your rotation, but I just don't think their hustle/energy automatically puts them ahead of other guys, just as talent shouldn't do the same.

On top of that, JO is broken down and Alston/Q-Rich are far from "super talents." Further, other factors go into a record. That team after the All-Star break faced a tougher schedule, had to develop chemistry on the fly, lost their best perimeter defender, and had to carry a suddenly ineffective Cook. I don't think Yakhouba Diawarra, Chirs Quinn, and Joel Anthony were the reasons for the good start.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Anthony is getting BATTERED inside


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, Joel's talent level is evening out. He had his hands on three rebounds in 12 seconds and lost all three. And there he was denied inside.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Our guys have to get damn near decapitated to get a whistle.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Joel Anthony is great. I wish we had 15 of him


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley usually goes out with about 2 minutes to go in the first half. Tonight he is 5-5 and 2-2 from the line, literally playing perfect on offense to stay in the game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow DWade


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol! Lebron's EGO is so huge. Look how far out he took that 3 just cause Wade made one.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn James gets some calls.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Can't mess up that already low shooting percentage Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Very fitting that Wade/Beasley and LeBron/Hickson are virtually, respectively playing each other to a draw.

Wade/Lebron - 18/19 pts, respectively
Beasley/Hickson - 12 each


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> He's not quite the shotblocker Joel is, but to me, the consisten rebounding and all-around D make him the better option. Jamaal can hang with any center (not stat-wise, just in terms of not getting girled on the boards).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we just shared an obcene amount of intelligent discussion for this board. Most convo is marked by only "Haslem sucks!" "Beasley is mistreated!" "Blimey O'Reily, Spoelstra is awful!" and nothing else.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley creeping closer and closer to averaging 1 steal a game


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Instead of a jump ball which is the right call they get two free points. Why is Cleveland so dominant at home?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley needs more FGA. 5 in a half for your #2 man is a little low, considering the alternative options in this team...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Kenny actually making a great point regarding how difficult our scores are.

Every game we're constantly impressed by Wade and Beasley's and some other's moves, but ultimately that's a bad thing. You'd like to see us execute well every now and then like the Lakers, Jazz, Spurs, etc.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good half but nothing new when these two teams play. Lets see if its close in the 4th, if we finally have an answer to their double team on Wade.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL @ Barkley criticizing the Cavs for it not being a blowout. "They playin' a mediocre team."



Smithian said:


> I think we just shared an obcene amount of intelligent discussion for this board. Most convo is marked by only "Haslem sucks!" "Beasley is mistreated!" "Blimey O'Reily, Spoelstra is awful!" and nothing else.


Yeah man. I generally only engage in extended discussion with people I respect, so kudos.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jace said:


> Kenny actually making a great point regarding how difficult our scores are.
> 
> Every game we're constantly impressed by Wade and Beasley's and some other's moves, but ultimately that's a bad thing. You'd like to see us execute well every now and then like the Lakers, Jazz, Spurs, etc.


Oh yeah, no doubt. This has been the complaint all year with an iso-driven offense. There are very few plays resulting in an open shot, and even if they execute we just miss the shot anyway. Of course when you have players as dumb as ours, its hard to execute a proper offense. Beasley is developing but currently has pretty poor court vision for a second option.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I know a lot of people complain that Wade travels on the spin (which he doesn't even do that much anymore) but my god LeBron travels like CRAZY when he's driving in


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

When LeBron takes 8 steps to the basket and dunks it or is bailed by the refs I just want to take him down then eat his liver with some fava beans and a nice Chianti.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Your life depends on one shot

Rafer Alston or Daequan Cook?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn, Hickson has absolutely owned Dwyane twice tonight


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

PoetLaureate said:


> Your life depends on one shot
> 
> Rafer Alston or Daequan Cook?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I can sense everyone on the team about to give up on Beasley, including himself


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're getting pooped on now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok I was wrong, nice plays by Beasley, especially the rebounding. That's the most encouraging part for me.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dorell might be following Ariza's career arc. He's suddenly becoming a three-point threat and has shown ability to create his own shot.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh god, here comes the "throw the kitchen sink at Wade" strategy


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Your life depends on one shot
> 
> Rafer Alston or Daequan Cook?


Can I choose to shoot it myself? :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice defense, we got lucky Varejao ****ed up and didnt take the easy shot


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Magloire Spo you moron.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Spo shoul dthink about having ONeal come off the bench. Not as a way of bencing him but to give our second usnit more life.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Did you all just see Haslem and Mike Brown talking? I loved Wade's "I don't give a #&$%" stare as he sat on the scorer's table staring at Haslem.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Man, we are going to need a miracle. Cleveland has been slowly pulling away.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron has 10 more FTA than our whole team...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I miss clutch Wade. Who is this hot start slow finish imposter?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

blah


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Who was that Wade guy in that Nike commercial? Is he related to Dwyane? He was #3, too.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Quentin sucks dick.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice one Q. Haven't seen you running your mouth lately.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This game is like last night with the late stupid errors.

Leave Boobie wide open twice. Nice.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I love how all of these announcers have totally ignored Beasley in all this Wade martyrdom. Wade needs TWO max free agents! Wade is playing BY HIMSELF! Wake up retards, Wade's 21 year old PF has 21/10/3 tonight.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

36 to 11 FTA. (God knows we should have earned a lot more if the game was called fair)

2 FTA for Wade 21 for Lebron.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

stop leaving gibson open aldsfjalsdkfjasldfjasdlkfasdlkfjasdklfjasdf


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> I love how all of these announcers have totally ignored Beasley in all this Wade martyrdom. Wade needs TWO max free agents! Wade is playing BY HIMSELF! Wake up retards, Wade's 21 year old PF has 21/10/3 tonight.


Beasley is a good player but still very green. Now dissect the rest of this team. Beasley alone doesn't make up for the lack of size, the lack of shooters and the lack of depth. This team is BAD. 

Wade and a little bit of Beasley is the only reason this team isn't already a lottery team. Over all they are still craptacular.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyone think LeBron wouldn't hit those shots?

Must-win in Chicago.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Heated said:


> Beasley is a good player but still very green. Now dissect the rest of this team. Beasley alone doesn't make up for the lack of size, the lack of shooters and the lack of depth. This team is BAD.
> 
> Wade and a little bit of Beasley is the only reason this team isn't already a lottery team. Over all they are still craptacular.


Oh I realize that, I just think he should be considered more when thinking of future help for Wade.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> I love how all of these announcers have totally ignored Beasley in all this Wade martyrdom. Wade needs TWO max free agents! Wade is playing BY HIMSELF! Wake up retards, Wade's 21 year old PF has 21/10/3 tonight.


Honestly. He drills jumpers and they're so nonchalant about it. It's like they just ignore him for the most part.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Guy gets no respect, from pretty much everyone.

How many 2nd year Power Forward's, 21 years of age, put up 16 and 6 in 31 minutes?

He's coming along well, just need more mins and more offensive responsibility. Wish we'd go to him like we go to JO. Beas is money in the midpost when he faces up for the J or blow by.

Really hope we dont pull the trigger quick on him - i think we'll really regret that.


----------

